# Panasonic DVD-RW  DVR-K06 region free



## MimotoFumei (May 8, 2007)

how can I make my drive region free... I live in japan but have an american mac... I need to be able to view both... can you flash the firmware or sumpin?? PLEEZE help...


----------



## Decade (May 15, 2007)

You'd have to go to the cracker sites to see if that particular model has a region-free cracked firmware yet. And it does. But I'm sure it's against the US law for me to direct you there. Remember to vote against your representative and senators if you haven't done so already, and despise the memory of Clinton. You'd probably also need a convenient copy of Windows to get the firmware onto the drive.

My solution is to use a program that ignores the region coding. I think Mplayer and VLC work. I think they're also against US law. Which our friendly diplomats are trying to bring to the rest of the world under threat of trade sanctions. Remember to despise Bush, too.


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2007)

Just use VLC. No hardware hack needed.


----------



## Giaguara (May 16, 2007)

VLC works great on that. First before using it, use one any region (except 0) movie DVD so that it can be set to something. Then in System Preferences, change the movie DVD behavior from opening it in DVD player to Ignore.

And then when you have inserted the next movie DVD of any region, just 
open the disc in VLC. VLC also skips the annoying piracy ads in the beginning of most discs.


----------

